# Bailout and Irish Constitution



## dewdrop (30 Nov 2010)

Apart from window dressing what is the point in suggesting bailout may offend our constitution. We have to continue to borrow billions each year just in order to pay our bills and sometimes i feel reality will not set in till the day the governmennt announces it has no funds to pay welfare etc etc.


----------



## mmclo (30 Nov 2010)

Think the issue is whether the Dail get's to vote on it and whther not doing this would offend the cosntitution. That is an important issue. If what you say is true and they vote that way they can be held to account but the Government making such fundamental decisions wthout the parliament is problematic to say the least.


----------



## Complainer (30 Nov 2010)

So we should just ignore the constitution when it doesn't suit us then?


----------



## cremeegg (30 Nov 2010)

http://www.taoiseach.gov.ie/upload/static/256.htm

See article 29 section 5 subsection 2. Clear as could be. Maybe Dev foresaw the evil day


----------

